# Curing Plastisol Transfers?



## Busterkid (Jun 4, 2010)

Howdy guys. Ok before posting my question with what may be an obvious response let me preface this by stating that I have scoured these forums looking for an answer. After countless hours searching for a response directly answering my question I was unable to find one. So here goes:

I was looking into purchasing plastisol transfers of stock numbers used to make team jerseys. My question is, *is it possible to cure the plastisol ink transfers with a flash dryer?* or can they only be cured with a heat press? 

I know my question is probably a dumb one but I honestly don't know since I am relatively still a newbie to screen printing. I figured if I could use plastisol transfers with the flash dryer I already own it would save me the hassle of investing in a numbering system or having to buy a heat press. Again thank you all.


----------



## Red Leaf (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey there. I hate to say it but no you need the press to provide pressure to release the plastisol onto the garment. You can find some very affordable heat presses if you shop around a bit. If you have any other questions please feel free to send me a private message.


----------

